# Old Ultima Power Pack with Revolution Question



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm converting my newer Aristo locos to the Revolution System. My question is this, can I attach my older Ultima 10 amp power pack to the rails and run with them. I'm also using Li-On Batteries. Don't want to blow any thing up. 


Any info will be appreciated.


Monte


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Ultima will run track powered revolution engines. Since it is unregulated but filtered, output will drop as load increases. 

Do not use it to directly recharge batteries as there is no current monitoring/shufoff features for recharging batteries.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I did a test this afternoon. Unhooked the Aristo receiver and connected wires direct to track. Headlights worked however there was no movement in either direction when using Revolution Transmitter. I was sure to move the onboard switch to 'track' however it just didn't do anything. I'm at a loss.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By trainman707 on 01 Jan 2012 08:14 PM 
Unhooked the Aristo receiver and connected wires direct to track. Headlights worked however there was no movement in either direction when using Revolution Transmitter.





MG,


I've been running multiple locos with on-board Revolution receivers, all with the track powered by an Ultima power supply. The Ultima works fine.


I am not sure I understand your test. If your locos have the pnp socket, unplug the jumper strip, plug in the Revo receiver, link the receiver to the transmitter and you are good to go. For track power running you should also add a cap board. 


*Do not *leave the jumper plugged into the pnp board,


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If I understand correctly, he's feeding the track with the revo. should work but the lights would not go to full brightness. 

that should work, but I'd put the revo in the loco and try it... 

Greg


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Greg, His first post states he is installing the Revo into several locos. His second post does sound like he is using the Revo as a trackside controller. 

Monte, a better description of what you have and how you have it hooked up would help.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Which engine? 
Some Aristo track power switches give different results in different engines.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hum...woudn't post my reply...so here it is again.


I installed the on-board revolution receiver in my E-8s.  One has the Dalee Sound Board also (yuk).  Both work with battery power.   


I have two older Ultima 10 Amp Power Packs I've used for years with the older TE receivers and transmitters.   So, I unhook the 5471 receiver and wire the Ultima direct to the track.  When I turn it on the lights on the E-8 comes on fine (without using the Revol. Transmitter).  However, when I try to get the locomotive to move using the transmitter (Revol) it does nothing.  (Note: I've switched to track power on the loco)


I notice on another post that I may need to add a capacitor board.  Could that be my problem? 


A lot of this electonic stuff is beyond me.  I can do simple installs and wiring however know nothing a to what makes things work and why.


Now I've run into a non-related problem to the above.  I installed another super receiver (base) into a trailing car for battery operation.  I had it linked fine then realized I put the wrong plug that goes to the loco.  So, I replaced it and for some reason I needed to re-link it.  All the information has been put in correctly however it won't link.  I'm at a loss.  Is there instructions on-line that I can refer to?  The CD I have from Aristo is lacking some information related to the base receivers.


Hey guys, thanks for all your input.  Believe me, I need all the help I can get!


Monte


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By trainman707 on 04 Jan 2012 10:42 AM 


Hum...woudn't post my reply...so here it is again.


I installed the on-board revolution receiver in my E-8s. One has the Dalee Sound Board also (yuk). Both work with battery power. 


I have two older Ultima 10 Amp Power Packs I've used for years with the older TE receivers and transmitters. So, I unhook the 5471 receiver and wire the Ultima direct to the track. When I turn it on the lights on the E-8 comes on fine (without using the Revol. Transmitter). However, when I try to get the locomotive to move using the transmitter (Revol) it does nothing. (Note: I've switched to track power on the loco)


I notice on another post that I may need to add a capacitor board. Could that be my problem? 


A lot of this electonic stuff is beyond me. I can do simple installs and wiring however know nothing a to what makes things work and why.


Now I've run into a non-related problem to the above. I installed another super receiver (base) into a trailing car for battery operation. I had it linked fine then realized I put the wrong plug that goes to the loco. So, I replaced it and for some reason I needed to re-link it. All the information has been put in correctly however it won't link. I'm at a loss. Is there instructions on-line that I can refer to? The CD I have from Aristo is lacking some information related to the base receivers.


Hey guys, thanks for all your input. Believe me, I need all the help I can get!


Monte

BTW: I'm not trying to use the base reciever and on-boards together. I'm using the base recivers in battery cars for my old USA locos that I'm converting over to battery only. Have done my F3's and a couple GP38-2s and they all run great! I'm excited. Should have done this long ago.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Monte, 
Yep that is puzzling. The E8s with Revo boards installed and track switch set to track power should work fine with the Ultima supplying. Did you try re-linking? 

"I had it linked fine then realized I put the wrong plug that goes to the loco." Do you mean you hooked the power wires from the loco to the motor output wires of the reciever? If so, that will blow the reciever. 

You can find all the Revo manuals in the link for manuals on Aristo's manufacturer web site.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ward H on 04 Jan 2012 05:43 PM 
Monte, 
Yep that is puzzling. The E8s with Revo boards installed and track switch set to track power should work fine with the Ultima supplying. Did you try re-linking? 

"I had it linked fine then realized I put the wrong plug that goes to the loco." Do you mean you hooked the power wires from the loco to the motor output wires of the reciever? If so, that will blow the reciever. 

You can find all the Revo manuals in the link for manuals on Aristo's manufacturer web site.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm still confused. I have one super receiver in a car that works fine. Hooked up the one in question the same way and it's not linking. What I had done is put the wrong plug from the receiver that should have connected into the loco's plug. So, changed the plug, and connected it. Hooked the battery up and tried linking. Nothing. I had male/male jumper to use between locos when I had the wrong plug on the car receiver and it worked fine. The only thing I did different was switch the plug. Strange. It was hooked up the identically to the one that works. 


On the E-8 issue, they both run fine on battery power. Both have on-board receivers and one with the Dallee Sound Card. All is fine until I try to use them with track power. I have the Ultima hooked direct to the track. Move the switch on the loco board to track rather than battery....the lights come on but when I use the Revolution Transmitter the train will not move. Someone had mentioned that I may need a capacitor board. Since I'm not an electronic whiz I have no clue to what is needed. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the Ultima has a 10,000 mfd filter capacitor, it should work just fine. 

However, if that capacitor is bad (Open, does not filter) then you would have problems. 

To check for this, set your meter to AC and make sure there is no ripple present, should be less than 1/10 of a volt.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay, the problem with track power has been solved. Duh...feel kinda stupid. One of the replies mentioned 'controller' being set to it's highest setting. As I don't have a controller but used the old TE system for putting power to track....I decided to try that as the controller. It worked. The Ultima evidently needed the old 5471 receiver to apply the current to the track through it. So, I reconnected it, used the old TE transmitter to put power to highest setting and walla!....the Revolution Transmitter worked fine.


Like I said before...simple wiring is okay but any detailed stuff....is way out of my league. A person would think from being in the hobby since 1993 I would have learned more. Hard head comes to mind. lol


Now, just need to figure out what is going on with my super receiver and also now the receiver that won't link in my GP40. I'm headed to Henson's place tomorrow (if he will be home) to have him try and help me figure that out.


Thanks again for all the input. Sure has been a help. One down, one to go!


Monte


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure the TE receiver is set to linear. Otherwise you will need the capacitor filter on the revolution receiver.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Dan, is that capacitor filter the deal with the black and whire wires that plug into the receiver board? If so, I've just attached that to each one as I put them in.


Like I say, I'm a dummy when it comes to these things. Unless it's in black and white (not B&W wires) I'm at a loss.


I'll switch the receiver to linear.


Thanks again,


Monte


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If it looks like the picture below, or is a smaller board with just one capacitor, that's it.










Just make sure none of the capacitors look like the one on the left below:










Greg


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Greg, that is what it was. Appreciate the info.


----------

